# The Josh Cyrul Legal Defense Fund



## jcldf (Feb 7, 2006)

For two years, Josh Cyrul has been fighting a legal battle. Josh won a partial victory when the Temporary Restraining Order that attempted to prevent his participation at the 2004 Snowbirds event was dismissed. Josh still fights a lawsuit. That is why Josh’s friends and family have created The Josh Cyrul Legal Defense Fund. Visit our webpage at [URL edited until it can be verified] Join us in helping Josh defend this battle. Josh needs all our help NOW! Please keep your comments positive and appropriate for the cause we are standing for. Thank you.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I am not comfortable with discussing legal matters as none of us have the facts involved. As such I will delete the previously posted comments, close the thread but will leave the original post as I do feel it should be considered RC related information. If you wish more details I suggest you contact them using the web site above.


----------

